
Add a Nginx Reverse Proxy to Your LAMP Setup | Wazi - darkduck
http://olex.openlogic.com/wazi/2011/add-a-nginx-reverse-proxy-to-your-lamp-setup/
======
rorrr
Why not Varnish? It's faster.

